
Google is planning a 'Pixel 3' laptop running the 'Andromeda' OS - upen
http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/09/26/exclusive-google-is-planning-a-pixel-3-laptop-running-the-andromeda-os-for-release-in-q3-2017/
======
hrgeek
Stupid self-driving car didn't turn the thrusters on and jump over the car
running the red light. Not really sure why this is an article.

